# which camper to buy



## Lumpkin Hunter (Mar 18, 2016)

My wife and I are looking for a small camper. We have found a Coleman, Coachmen, Forrest River wolf pup, Dutchman and Gulf Stream that we like. All are below $15000 and are smaller campers. If you had too choose one of the listed brands which would you go with? We like the Coleman which is 22 ft overall and has a layout we think will work but the interior ceiling height is lower than I like and it is at Camping World which I hear horror stories about. Any info about the brands and dealer recommendations will be appreciated. We live in above Gainesville, Ga and I am willing to drive if the deal is right.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bama B (Mar 18, 2016)

We purchased our Forest River Salem in Columbus Ga. Cheaper than anything in our area. Had a couple of issues nothing we could not fix on our own. I have had some problems with CW and DG. I am lucky and able to work on everything myself. I work on yachts for a living and the systems are the same. If your handy with tools then there is no problem if not might want to look for RV dealers close to home no matter who they are. I took my Camper To local CW just for it to sit there for 3 weeks. Got aggravated and went and got it and fixed it myself. Only reason I took it there is because it was a warranty problem with AC. Luck has it a friend works for a dometic dealer and help me get it replaced. Everytime I have called Forest River they have helped me out and Columbus Rv who I purchased it from has also helped with questions. Last thing and most important no matter who you purchase from and no matter how long it takes. When you pick your camper up make sure everything works and is tested in front of you before you take possession. I mean everything works and no leaks. There going to charge you anyway all dealers do


----------



## Bama B (Mar 18, 2016)

I forgot one other thing get everything electric. Jacks, stabilizers, and awnings it makes a big difference. My wife and daughter can set ours up with no problem. A get an equalizer 4 point hitch, solid bar. The chain style is ok but the equalizer is awesome. Purchased from amazon cheaper. when you are cruising down interstate and a tour bus sucks the mirrors off your truck you will be so glad you bought a quality anti sway hitch.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Yea I'm fairly handy with doing things myself. The hitch info is a big help too. 

Anyone else have any info. It will be deeply appreciated.


----------



## jatola77 (Mar 21, 2016)

I agree with Bama B. I bought mine in Columbus the name of the place is Columbus Camping Center the best prices that I could find. If at all possible stay away from Camping World. I have a 25 ft Gulf Stream and love it.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 21, 2016)

I have a Coleman.  The highest of their models.  I love it.  Had a water leak from the factory.  An inline water filter was cracked.  No big deal, but aggravating.
Camping world gets a lot better to deal with once you start asking for the highest person on staff on the phone.  He was a little busy that day and I held him on the phone for close to 15 minutes.

Just realize, all campers, regardless of brand or cost, are run through an assembly line at breakneck pace.  They all have problems.  They all need to be stored under shelter because they will all leak in time. They all use the same components (to an extent).
Make them demonstrate EVERY THING.  Get an electric tongue jack.  But the 4 corner jacks can be lowered and lifted with a battery drill and a socket.  Usually at a faster pace than the high dollar electric jacks.


----------



## one_shot (Mar 22, 2016)

jatola77 said:


> I agree with Bama B. I bought mine in Columbus the name of the place is Columbus Camping Center the best prices that I could find. If at all possible stay away from Camping World. I have a 25 ft Gulf Stream and love it.



I got mine there saved over $5000, he sales by volume no trades.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jun 10, 2016)

*camper update*

Just thought I would update on our camper purchase. We bought a Coachman Catalina 253RKS. It is a rear kitchen with a slide. The dry weight is 5500 lbs. We have camped in it twice so far and will be pulling it to St Simons soon. This thing has everything we wanted. Large shower, plenty of storage, stainless appliances, TV inside and outside, queen bed, couch lets out into a full size bed, dinette makes a nice full size bed also. It has two doors for entry one into the kitchen area and the other into the bathroom. My wife says the large shower and bathroom is what sold me, she is right. But everything else about it is perfect for us. 
I also went with a Husky Centerline hitch with weight distribution and sway control. I really like how it tows with my F150. 
It is getting hot but we are still getting out there and camping. Find a shady spot, let out the awning and set up the 0-gravity chairs. Having a blast.


----------



## Bama B (Jun 11, 2016)

That's awesome. Its hot but we also camp when we can. We went with the equalizer hitch with solid bars. We also pull with a F150. The one thing We did was had the truck leveled in front reset the hitch and it made a big difference in how the truck towed. Don't know why but it did.  Happy camping.


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 12, 2016)

Lumpkin Hunter said:


> Just thought I would update on our camper purchase. We bought a Coachman Catalina 253RKS. It is a rear kitchen with a slide. The dry weight is 5500 lbs. We have camped in it twice so far and will be pulling it to St Simons soon. This thing has everything we wanted. Large shower, plenty of storage, stainless appliances, TV inside and outside, queen bed, couch lets out into a full size bed, dinette makes a nice full size bed also. It has two doors for entry one into the kitchen area and the other into the bathroom. My wife says the large shower and bathroom is what sold me, she is right. But everything else about it is perfect for us.
> I also went with a Husky Centerline hitch with weight distribution and sway control. I really like how it tows with my F150.
> It is getting hot but we are still getting out there and camping. Find a shady spot, let out the awning and set up the 0-gravity chairs. Having a blast.



That's awesome! 
I'd like to make a recommendation if I may. You mentioned getting hot, which it sure is. Make sure you watch your tires on the camper very closely for correct pressure, unusual wear, etc. These things come from the factory with cheap, marginal, and crappy ST tires from China that are known to fail for often times no reason at all. The common name for the is China bombs around many RV and truck forums. Hot weather and excessive heat build up seem to be their ultimate demise. But with proper diligence and maintenance they will work for a little while in most cases with smallest lighter units. Just a heads up for you so hopefully you will catch any potential problems before your trip or the side of your camper get ruined. And yes, I'm speaking from experience here. 
Enjoy that new rig!


----------



## Bama B (Jun 12, 2016)

Good advise I forgot about that. We replaced the china pops on ours with aluminum wheels and tires already. Purchased on line from Trailertiresandwheels .com. full set was around 700 bucks. We also had them filled with nitrogen in stead of air. Its supposed to keep them cooler. Also looks better on our rig.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jun 12, 2016)

*thanks for the advice*

Yea I have been reading about the tires on RV.net. I will keep a close eye on the pressure and insure they are up to the recommended psi or slightly above. Mine are also filled with nitrogen which is suppose to help. I will also keep my speed down while towing which should help some. 
When I have to replace the factory tires on my F150 I plan on having the leveling kit installed and go with a slightly larger OD tire with a better sidewall. What trailer tire do you recommend? 

I have a question that some of you may be able to answer. We have our camper parked at our house not under a shed currently. I don't have it plugged in currently with the air on so it gets hot inside while sitting there. When I come in from work I find that the CO2 detector is alarming. There is nothing on in the camper, will the high heat inside cause it to alarm? I just thought I haven't cut the gas off so I will go turn it off and see if it is alarming tomorrow. When I went out tonight to reset it I noticed the battery is low barley getting the lights on. Could this cause it to start alarming? 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Bama B (Jun 13, 2016)

Yes thats what is setting the alarm off. I added another battery to my camper with a battery switch. I also added a small solar panel to the batterys to keep them charged. The sun is brutal on a camper and roof. As soon as you are able try to get the camper under a shelter of shade it if possible. Another suggestion is to put dehumidifier tubs in camper to keep moisture and mildew the heat. We use the no damp tubs. with the refillable pouches.


----------

